# New desktop pc confy & latest price for Office Use!



## conman_revolution (May 31, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Accounting,Inventory & Billing softs,Labelmaking softs,Tally and daily accounting work on Excel,Word,PPT,Internet access will be done.May be some better ERP Soft. Package will be installed in future.So multitasking shud be faster.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:*25k to 30k.Add 2k to 5k more if needed as its an one time investment.
*
3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No.Pc to be used in office for max. 12-15hrs a day.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 7 32/64 bit.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:My choice 1 TB.Also 500GB will do if budget exceeds limitations.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you 
already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes.*Minimum 20" LED Monitor of a good quality resolution with Max. Price upto Rs.6500*/-

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:*Speakers,Graphic Card as not needed for office use.*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:*Within June 2012*.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:No.My cousin says he can do it or else i will get it done by assembler probably Primeabgb in lamington road,
mumbai.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get 
locally?
Ans:Malad,Mumbai.Yup locally from Primeabgb or other shop which gives d reqd. quality specif. @ lesser cost.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: My Preferences/Options:
CPU-Amd Processor latest model no. for multitasking with max. 6500 Rs.?Which is best Motherboard recommended/supporting it-Asus or Gigabyte and its model no./no. of ports,extendable memory upto in gbs?? with max.6000 Rs....Cabinet-Cooler Master which model is best suitable for my needs?...HDD-1 TB-WD Cavear or Seagate which is better?...SMPS/PSU-Seasonic S12II 620w or or 2nd option Corsair GS600w??...RAM-DDR3- 4 GB Corsair or Corsair Vengeance or GSkill 4GB-Better one?...*LED Monitor*(with wifi support/web-camera if any)??...Optical Drive-Asus or Hp or Samsung??...Keyboard & Mouse combo ??UPS ??...*Give atleast 2 model no. options to 
choose from for CPU & Motherboard* confy. *Also Provide d Warranty Period* of all hardware items above,All Pros. and Cons. of the configs. u suggest and features lackin in it??..Pls. guys specify d* latest best prices in mumbai* if possible alongwith precise & specific details reqd. by me so dat i dont get confused again..Wud be highly obliged for your help...:mandriva:::


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 31, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Warranty Period*
*Processor*
|AMD 3 GHz AM3 Phenom II X4 960T|6800|3 Years
*Motherboard*
|ASUS M4A88T-M LE|4200|3 Years
*RAM*
|Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB)1333Mhz|1200|10 Years
*HDD*
|Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD SATA III |5650|1 Year
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150|3 Years
*PSU*
|	Seasonic S12II-430 PSU |3300|5 Years
*Case*
|Cooler Master Elite 310|1800|2 Years
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2030M 20"|6000|3 Years
*Keyboard&Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700|3 Years
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|1800|2 Years
|
*Total*
|
*32200*


----------



## conman_revolution (May 31, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...




Thx. Rajat bro nicely quoted detailed confy with prices and warranty period.Wud try to lower it to 30ks thru my bargaining power..Looking for more replies though to reach a conclusion..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2012)

@command_revolution, Welcome to TDF 

Read the FAQ (Link given in my signature) and you'll get why your posts taking a long time to appear.

Hope you understand the reason, and co-operate with us to serve members better


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2012)

Change the Motherboard and get Asus M5A880-M AM3+ motherboard at 5.12K from Flipkart.


----------



## conman_revolution (Jun 2, 2012)

OKK.Cilus...
But,Wat abt AMD 3.6 Ghz AM3+FX4100 Processor 12 mb cache memory or AMD A6-3650 for *CPU* ?
And Asus P8H67-M LE with USB 3.0 or Gigabyte H61M-S2P-B3 for *Motherboard*? Are they better than above mentioned confy and will it increase my budget,if so by how much??
And got the rules brother @ krishnandu.....


----------



## Cilus (Jun 2, 2012)

960T is a better processor than FX 4100. Also the suggested board by me has USB 3.0 and SATA III and a better motherboard than whatever you've mentioned. Also the H67 and ?H61 belongs to Intel, not supported with AMD processors.

Go with the config rigod suggested with the change I've suggested.


----------



## conman_revolution (Jun 2, 2012)

Thx. for ur help cilus.Wat abt *UPS *? do i need to buy one as where my office is there's no power cut/supply shortage in that area and i have never ever purchased one in my previous rigs..
Also do i require a fan set separately for cabinet to control overheating?
Remember its just office use guys not gaming purpose so tell me which processor shud i finally go for AMD 3 GHz AM3 Phenom II 960T with Asus M5A880-M AM3+ motherboard   or Intel core i3 -2120  with Asus P8H67-M LE with USB 3.0 ??


----------



## Jripper (Jun 2, 2012)

UPS is indeed for powercuts. And it is safe to buy one for that and to protect your pc from power surges. And also,no you will not need extra fans since your system is not a high end rig and I assume you won't be overclocking so no overheating will occur. So you do not need fans.
And it is upto you which platform to go for. That is amd or intel. Since it is just for office use,it won't really matter too much.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 2, 2012)

Get The Phenom 2 X4 960T


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 2, 2012)

conman_revolution said:


> do i need to buy one as where my office is there's no power cut/supply shortage in that area and i have never ever purchased one in my previous rigs..



Well, then you don't need UPS. Just buy a surge protector to protect your rig from any kind of power surging.


----------



## desiJATT (Jun 2, 2012)

conman_revolution said:


> Thx. for ur help cilus.Wat abt *UPS *? do i need to buy one as where my office is there's no power cut/supply shortage in that area and i have never ever purchased one in my previous rigs..
> Also do i require a fan set separately for cabinet to control overheating?
> Remember its just office use guys not gaming purpose so tell me which processor shud i finally go for AMD 3 GHz AM3 Phenom II 960T with Asus M5A880-M AM3+ motherboard   or Intel core i3 -2120  with Asus P8H67-M LE with USB 3.0 ??



No need for UPS then. Get a surge protector or better known as a Spike or Spike Guard locally. 

No need to buy extra fans. For your usage, the stock ones will do just fine.

Still prefer the 960T over i3 2120 due to the reason that it has 4 cores. Many softwares make use of more than 2 cores even in normal office working conditions.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah , I too prefer the 960T . You can even unlock it if you want.


----------



## conman_revolution (Jun 4, 2012)

Which Ram is d best among this?
G.Skill RipjawsX 4GB DDR3 ram for 1500/- and Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB 1600MHz -- 1600/-??


----------



## Cilus (Jun 4, 2012)

G-skill RipjawX. It is slightly better than Vengeance in terms of performance.


----------



## conman_revolution (Jun 4, 2012)

Copy dat Cilus!!
It wud b great of u guys if anyone could provide me with d address and *call *details of best dealers located in *lamington road,mumbai.*.so that i enquire regd. d hardware's selection available in the mkt. beforehand on phone rather than going there searching for d best choices at good price and wasting my time.
Which are currently d best dealers who can provide d above recommended config. at a good price & after sales support? and the ones who are cheaters and trap people into buying defective products at high cost!!


----------



## conman_revolution (Jun 12, 2012)

*Guys pls. help me finalise my rig urgently:-
Going for purchase in lamington rd.,mumbai..tomorrow---
CPU--Intel Core i3--2120
Motherboard --Asus P8 H77-MLE
Cabinet--Cooler Master Elite 311 plus
RAM--4 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 Mhz
HDD--Seagate 500 GB
Optical Drive--Asus
LED Monitor--20'' Samsung or Dell
SMPS--Corsair GS 600W or Seasonic S12II-520W..which is better & why Seasonic 520w is preferred to Corsair 600w??
Logitech keyboard and Mouse Combo...
*


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 12, 2012)

conman_revolution said:


> SMPS--Corsair GS 600W or Seasonic S12II-520W..which is better & why Seasonic 520w is preferred to Corsair 600w??



both are good. But you don't need that much power as you are using PC for office use only. Go for 430W suggested in earlier threads,enough for office use,and save money. Further your wish.


----------



## conman_revolution (Jun 13, 2012)

*@Swapnil26sps - buddy getting Seasonic 520w for 3600/- so will go for it rather than corsair 600w for 4700/-....

Wat abt cabinet pls. clear the air someone..Which one's best in the range of 2500 to 3200/-....Wat abt Circle-Ubercool Case??or Cooler Master only to be preferred and which model no.??

Wat abt board shud i go forAsus P8 H77-MLE or M or MPro??
& LED Monitor--Samsung or Dell which one's better for 20 '' & why??..
Pls.. help urgently...*


----------



## RON28 (Jun 13, 2012)

@OP why you are going with Motherboard --Asus P8 H77-MLE for *Intel Core i3--2120*? why not intelDH67CL B3????


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 13, 2012)

OP can go for DH67CL B3


----------



## conman_revolution (Jun 14, 2012)

Bought d following rig finally guys...
Core i3 -2120 + Asus P8 H77 MLE --13000
Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus --3000
Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 RAM --1450
Samsung 20'' LEd HD Monitor --6450
Asus DVDRW --1100
Seasonic 520w --3600
Logitech Mk 200 --650
Seagate Barracuda 500GB --4050
TOTAL --33300/-

The rigs working really fine..Even after 18 hrs of continuous use there's no sign of heating in the cabinet..

Give ur reviews & Comments....


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 14, 2012)

conman_revolution said:


> Bought d following rig finally guys...
> Core i3 -2120 + Asus P8 H77 MLE --13000
> Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus --3000
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 RAM --1450
> ...



Congrats ! Nice rig.


----------



## conman_revolution (Jun 16, 2012)

@ the_conqueror Thx.. Buddy!!Also got the pc assembled by the dealer himself alongwith a headfone-mic,surge protector,dust cover,card reader & mouse pad.


----------



## dragonforce (Jun 19, 2012)

@ conman_revolution..Wowwww.Wat a buy at such cheap rates..Incredible stuff!!Free goodies also u got..thts awesome!!


----------



## blackbird (Jun 19, 2012)

Can you tell us the shop name ?


----------



## rnk4u (Jun 20, 2012)

conman_revolution said:


> Bought d following rig finally guys...
> Core i3 -2120 + Asus P8 H77 MLE --13000
> Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus --3000
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 RAM --1450
> ...


 

Nice buy bro ........


----------



## conman_revolution (Jun 21, 2012)

@rnk4u..thx. bro...
@blackbird --shop name = Sunsign systems..just below the Bldg. Primeabgb is located,lamington rd.


----------

